# First timer DIY dedicated theater needs recommendations



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

All I need your best recommendations for a high sensitivity setup for a 7.1 theater. I plan on using my Onkyo 707 to power them for the next yr. I have never built my own speaker but the builds I'm reading about here all look great. What would you recommend for my lcr and surrounds? I will have a false wall with an AT screen and three rows of seats.

I would like to stay around $1000 excluding the enclosures. I also need a recommendation for a sub build that I would prefer a powered sub. I will have a 2.5' false wall in the front with my AT screen mounted to it. The surrounds will be in columns or mounted to my soffit.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> All I need your best recommendations for a high sensitivity setup for a 7.1 theater. I plan on using my Onkyo 707 to power them for the next yr. I have never built my own speaker but the builds I'm reading about here all look great. What would you recommend for my lcr and surrounds? I will have a false wall with an AT screen and three rows of seats.
> 
> I would like to stay around $1000 excluding the enclosures. I also need a recommendation for a sub build that I would prefer a powered sub. I will have a 2.5' false wall in the front with my AT screen mounted to it. The surrounds will be in columns or mounted to my soffit.


for $1000 for all 7 speakers... I'd go with the Fusion 8 Alchemy SEOS waveguids for the fronts and the surrounds.

would give you a solid bang for your buck.

subwoofer wise... what's your price range. sealed or ported, horn based. what's your size constraints?

subs are one thing NOT to skimp on. I always say. rule of thumb regarding subwoofers is take your budget for your fronts, and surrounds... then add 50% and that's your starting point price for a subwoofer (you can get away with a 1:1 budget ratio if you're doing DIY though, stretch the buck farther)


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Is it worth the difference to use the Fusion Pure 10 for my lcr?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Mike beat me to it - one of the Seos designs for the high sensitivity. I would add two of the Stereo Integrity 18s and an EP4000, or a horn sub or two such as the THT or something like the F-20.


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Also on the sub I don't really know. I've always used Ported and liked them. I would like to stay on the same price range for it. I like my bass to be clean and tight. Also my theater is on my second floor.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> Is it worth the difference to use the Fusion Pure 10 for my lcr?


from what I've talked to Eric it's a decent increase in quality. I WAS going with the Fusion Pures as one of the best values on the site, but went with the 15 inch Cheap Thrills before the celestion buy out woofers went out of stock


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> Also on the sub I don't really know. I've always used Ported and liked them. I would like to stay on the same price range for it. I like my bass to be clean and tight. Also my theater is on my second floor.


what's the size of your room? 

ported subs are easy enough. if you can do it for about a grand twin Stereo Integrity 18's with a Inuke 3000dsp would get you a VERY solid coverage on the bass department


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

dougc said:


> Mike beat me to it - one of the Seos designs for the high sensitivity. I would add two of the Stereo Integrity 18s and an EP4000, or a horn sub or two such as the THT or something like the F-20.


yup, the F-20 or THT is great if you can accomodate the size. I have twin THT's and the amount of SPL I can generate on those things is RIDICULOUS (although I'm SERIOUSLY considering going with 4 of the SI 18's or Dayton HO 18's in the future)


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

So use the Pures for LCR and the alchemy for the surrounds?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

wraunch said:


> So use the Pures for LCR and the alchemy for the surrounds?


those would work very well together.


----------

